# Sent my Baer out to John Harrison



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Winter boredom and sights that don't work well for me caused me to send my Les Baer Custom out to John Harrison Design. What started as a simple sight swap has turned into a full house customization. Besides the the sights the rest was all cosmetic work. Serrate top of slide, machine French borders on slide flats, 2000 grit polish and deep blue, blend mag well to frame and a extended mag release. There is probably more I forgot, but thats the high points. Should be a several month wait to get it back. Will post pics then.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

sounds good, looking forward to pics. are you on ar15armory forum too? i'm hal-2000 on that one lol


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> Winter boredom and sights that don't work well for me caused me to send my Les Baer Custom out to John Harrison Design. What started as a simple sight swap has turned into a full house customization. Besides the the sights the rest was all cosmetic work. Serrate top of slide, machine French borders on slide flats, 2000 grit polish and deep blue, blend mag well to frame and a extended mag release. There is probably more I forgot, but thats the high points. Should be a several month wait to get it back. Will post pics then.


Winter getting you down too? I'm thinking of sending my Baer slide and SA XDM-9 slide out to Heinie for some new sights.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

oak1971 said:


> Winter boredom and sights that don't work well for me caused me to send my Les Baer Custom out to John Harrison Design. What started as a simple sight swap has turned into a full house customization. Besides the the sights the rest was all cosmetic work. Serrate top of slide, machine French borders on slide flats, 2000 grit polish and deep blue, blend mag well to frame and a extended mag release. There is probably more I forgot, but thats the high points. Should be a several month wait to get it back. Will post pics then.


Did you get any pics yet?


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

There is no finer finish guy than Harrison- period.


----------

